

Real-time OCR/translation of Chinese text through iPhone video camera - mpwarres
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7VTo0656Rc

======
GiraffeNecktie
Pleco is an awesome piece of software, even on my old Tungsten. Having the SRS
flashcards integrated with the Chinese dictionary and a text reader is just
indispensable. I couldn't imagine learning Chinese without it.

